# When safety isn't safe, and keeping up the pressure.



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I didn’t have a bunch of shop time this weekend, but I managed to whip up a retainer of sorts for my respirators that I mounted to the door. Even though it was plainly obvious to me, it was not to other members of the household…

I also managed to hunt down the one nagging leak left in the compressed air system (at least with only the 29 gallon job connected). It turns out perfectly good LOOKING threads don’t always want to seal no matter what you try…

I am now working on hunting down any potential leaks on the 8 gallon compressor side.

I must admit though, even if 1/2 of the Harbor Freight fittings are no good, I am still money well ahead of the Husky fittings from Home Depot… (Or God help my budget actual Milton fittings from Amazon or Ace Hardware…).

My blogger entry with pics and a more detailed writeup are up if you are interested…

http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/06/when-safe-is-not-so-safe-and-keeping-up.html


----------

